# Hello there Sinfoni Maestoso T25T



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I present to you, the Sinfoni Maestoso T25T tweeter.. What can I say this thing is gorgeous. Build quality is exquisite, everything about the look and feel of this tweeter seems superior. 





I had the pleasure to speak with Emilios Mandalios the new Sinfoni USA representative last week, for well over an hour. My call was intended to get Emilios opinion on the Sinfoni Maestoso component set VS the other products he was intimate with. After explaining the goals for my next build I was trying to achieve and running down a list of the product I had on hand the conversation really took off. The focus of our discussion centered quickly around my need for the best sounding tweeter I could find. We both have expierience auditioning some of the best speakers in car audio (him much more so than I) and I whole heartedly respected his opinion on this matter.

To no surprise I was encouraged to follow the path I had already started down with my midbass and midrange choices. Emilios knew that I had some very nice drivers to choose from and I was in search of a tweeter to pair with what I had. He was open, honest and forth coming with his opinion with not one ounce of sales pitch or disrespect for any brand. It was difficult to contain my excitment for the opportunity to speak with such a car audio icon, in the SQ field anyhow. It was great of him to take the time with me. Needless to say, after my initial research several discussions with Jeremy (SQ-TSX) who knows this product very well and a great conversation with Emilios the choice was clear. 

For now Im starting off with an audition in my play room of my available drivers paired up to my new Sinfoni Maestoso tweeters. It isnt set in stone exactly what my approach will render though I feel this to be the easiest way to get a real world expierience audition. It may mimic an actual sound board before its all said and done. I want to have available the same music source, same power and run the T25T constant while switching between my available drivers in a controlled enviroment. My playroom should work perfect for this. I hope to have something in the next couple of weeks to share as well as made a decision on drivers to pair with my new beautiful speakers. I can not wait to hear them!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Boo, I see some jerk sold you a really nice set of tweeters. For that he should be shot and made to spend his healing time out with you in Ohio lol.....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ha.. Thanks Ben, your welcome to come audition them in the new ride once I get that far!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

Hey... those look nice.... !

Seem a bit familiar....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sadly Steve I'm not allowed to cross certain State lines, you know that restraining order being what it is lol....


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

The real question is how good will they look sitting on his night stand


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey, they will not sit on my nightstand Justin, not for long anyhow..


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

These new tweeters are going to LOVE their power..


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2015)

Nice sir.... going match their upcoming friends very well.....!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Dayum!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes.. Jeremy is spot on, there will be 4 more amplifiers -two more pair coming soon to match.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

These are in my top 3 of the best looking amps ever. 

McIntosh of course and for some reason loved the audio art white ones...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree Justn, these are gorgeous amplifiers.. As were the Mac and Audio Arts I once owned. Something about the old school traditional look of the AA amps is plain ol sexy. These Sinfoni are stunning in person.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

Man, looking forward to getting your thoughts on these great Sinfoni tweeters... !


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Auditioning of these Sinfoni Maestoso tweeters to start over the next couple of days.. Also planning to decide on the midbass of choice as well.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Someone's had some free time 

Looks good!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats right Justin, far and few between it seems, take advantage when I can.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Damn, Steve. I should've gotten those 2 45.2's. It would look great with my other Sinfoni's.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

Do I spy a Ural unit.....?
Nice towers for testing


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I figured id add some flavor to my testing Jeremy. The Ural CDD looked so lonely in the closet I thought, why the hell not.. Besides with this head units controls I should be able to really Play with this very simple set up. Might get some time later today, I hope so


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

HOLY MOTHER OF SPEAKERS! The Sinfoni Maestoso tweeters and the Micro Precision 7 series mid bass are the best thing ive ever heard together in my life. Running off of the Ural CDD (ultimate eq and xover controls) and a pair of Sinfoni 45.2x amps.. Literally took my breath away it sounding so good. Need to tweek a bit more and find some more CD's. This set up together is no bs.. Going to bed laughing im so impressed. Wow! Thats after only a couple of hours listening, (speakers still need to break in a few days) ill try the Dynaudio Esotar 650 tomorrow night. So far, Im blown away.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice sir....!!!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

showed this thread and the sinfoni website to my wife last night.

She said the logo looks like a guy trying to reach the cookie jar on top of the fridge. The spelling of sinfoni also bothered her. Can you tell she is a vocal music teacher?

She did like the prestigio line though!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

Brian... 
"like a guy trying to reach the cookie jar on top of the fridge" This just cracked me up... Funny !

Tell her it's a conductor... LOL


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh I told her. Also told her that's why she needed some for her car. We could pretend its her. 90% sure I'm going to come home to her having 3 tiny pictures of her conducting to put on my current amps


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh that's funny !!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

How are they mounted (tweeters)? Do they have any hardware? Or simply for press fit applications?


Looks nice Steve


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Now you know why I love my Sinfoni amp so much Steve.

Edit: Oh, also the Morel Ultimo 12 in 1.25cuft sealed with polyfil sound extremely clean. It hit low and pretty hard with Arc se2300 but its not pushing 'air/pressure' like the GZ uranium 12x.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Oh I told her. Also told her that's why she needed some for her car. We could pretend its her. 90% sure I'm going to come home to her having 3 tiny pictures of her conducting to put on my current amps



Brian..lol. It seems your wife is on board with the Sinfoni choice, just giving you a really hard time about it bc, well thats what they do. Ha. Sounds like she has a great sense of humor! 

And BTW when your ready let me know and ill PM you Emilios contact information. He would be happy to point you in the right direction as for your region to discuss the Sinfoni gear. As I said to you before, this seems to be a game changer and im Just getting started with them.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> How are they mounted (tweeters)? Do they have any hardware? Or simply for press fit applications?
> 
> 
> Looks nice Steve




Hey Steve, thanks- there wasnt any hardware or mounting with these tweeters. This paticular install I utilzed a press fit with two sided tape for my testing. I think a tighter fit into Vinyl as a finish in my pillars will be the end result.




soccerguru607 said:


> Now you know why I love my Sinfoni amp so much Steve.
> 
> Edit: Oh, also the Morel Ultimo 12 in 1.25cuft sealed with polyfil sound extremely clean. It hit low and pretty hard with Arc se2300 but its not pushing 'air/pressure' like the GZ uranium 12x.




Glad to hear your final impression with the Ultimo Jimmy, sounds like that sub stage is taken care of now. As for these Sinfoni amps I could not have expected the performance out of these little 45.2x, I can not wait to update my Power Supply in order to run the 120.4 and the 60.1's on the test bench.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

deeppinkdiver said:


> As for these Sinfoni amps I could not have expected the performance out of these little 45.2x,


I tried to tell you


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Justin, you hush! lol.

Im super excited to get my 60.1's, hopefully by the end of the week, *cough, Jeremy*


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I predict you will have about 3 times more power than you need, which is always a good thing in the right persons hands!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow lol, that sounds like the beginning line of a superhero flick lol...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Those are super sekzy for sure!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I could not agree more Ben- more like the beginning of my superhero audio build!

Chithead, they are really gorgeous in person and tiny

My first signature ever, thanks Justin


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Brian..lol. It seems your wife is on board with the Sinfoni choice, just giving you a really hard time about it bc, well thats what they do. Ha. Sounds like she has a great sense of humor!
> 
> And BTW when your ready let me know and ill PM you Emilios contact information. He would be happy to point you in the right direction as for your region to discuss the Sinfoni gear. As I said to you before, this seems to be a game changer and im Just getting started with them.


If I can ever afford them I will def be in touch with you!:surprised:


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I could not agree more Ben- more like the beginning of my superhero audio build!
> 
> Chithead, they are really gorgeous in person and tiny
> 
> My first signature ever, thanks Justin


oh no, I am not sure I am signature worthy. :blush: I usually get all of mine from Vic but couldn't help changing to the new one.

you have said some sig worth things too!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^. Still enjoying your Alpine Justin ?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> ^^. Still enjoying your Alpine Justin ?


It wouldn't be in there if I wasn't! 

I tried to tell Steve that he should go all PDX but you know how he is 

I have zero plans of changing anything out at this point of my entire system. I might at some point add a dsp if I cannot get the results I want out of the Alpine head unit.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I want to tease him too, but wow. Those Sinfoni amps are just too beautiful for any kind of harassment. 

Curious to know if there will be a white scarf, goggles, and leather helmet incorporated into the install somewhere. And maybe a brushed aluminum plaque with "Red Baron" etched into it.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I think I am gonna have to see what all the fuss is over Sinfoni.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

Doooo... IT..... !!!!!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> I think I am gonna have to see what all the fuss is over Sinfoni.




Feel free to send me a PM Bill I'd be happy to talk to you about what I know so far.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

Mr. Diver... you have some more EXTRA SPECIAL Sinfoni goodness on the way....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> Mr. Diver... you have some more EXTRA SPECIAL Sinfoni goodness on the way....




Oh boy.. This is going to be unbelievable for me. Seriously can not wait to get the Sinfoni 60.1hd Matt R modified amplifiers into my possession and start playing!! Thank you Jeremy!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you sir... selling those 60.1's made "other" things possible....
:juggle: La Prima


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Atta boy Jeremy! Great to hear.. Ill be very happy with the 7 Sinfoni amplifiers once they are all together. I think the amps will be happy as well. 

Now if I could just get ahold of Matt R to modify this 120.4x I would be set- Matt, help..


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

You know... more and more members are using Sinfoni product...

Makes me a very happy guy...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Atta boy Jeremy! Great to hear.. Ill be very happy with the *7 Sinfoni amplifiers *once they are all together. I think the amps will be happy as well. lol.
> 
> Now if I could just get ahold of Matt R to modify this 120.4x I would be set- Matt, help..


:surprised:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

> Ill be very happy with the 7 Sinfoni amplifiers once they are all together. I think the amps will be happy as well


This deserves a well placed burnout... :burnout:


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

and I thank you for that burnout sir!


----------



## cartronix (Apr 16, 2015)

Steve,

I would like to introduce myself and company we are only a state apart!
My company is Cartronix, Inc located in Valparaiso, IN and me - I am the famous Eric M. Carter - at least famous in my own mind. We are an authorized Sinfoni dealer and work with the sales rep Emilios on a weekly basis. 

We currently have the "Sinfoni Eroico component set" along with the Tempo Andante amplifier on display for our clients to audition.

The Sinfoni equipment is unbelievable as you already know, the amps you purchased are amazing! 

We try and focus on higher end brands, a higher quality installation and do things that 12-volts should be doing. We have been tanked a Top 12 retailer by Mobile Electronics magazine, Numerous awards in our industry and our goal to to make all of our clients 100% HAPPY! 

We just built a new 5500 square foot facility that opened April 1st. If I can ever be assistance to you please let me know. My email is and my business # is 219-548-2571


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome to DIYMA Eric! It is a pleasure to have you.

The famous Eric M. Carter, that does ring a bell. I am the famous or infamous Deeppinkdiver of DIY, otherwise known as Steve Hayles. Again, welcome.

As alot of guys following this thread have assumed, I am more and more convinced to continue my trials with Sinfoni product. The testing and listening has continued in the play room and I can say without a doubt, one of the 2 midbass drivers on the baffle are getting replaced.

Although I love them dearly the Dynaudio E650 will be removed and sold. Im ordering immediately a set of Sinfoni Maestoso T165 midbass drivers to go head to head with the Micro Precision series 7 remaining on the board. These drivers will continue to pair up to the Sinfoni T25T tweeter to determine my ultimate install gear. If the T165 midbass are anything similar to what I have expierienced with these tweeters the choice is made already. To be fair I will give it the trial I feel it deserves, for me and my peace of mind.

Eric, I will be in your area next weekend on my way to Chicago, id love to stop in and say hello. I looked over your website, it looks great. Congrats on your accomplishments as a dealer and installer and I hope to do a meet and greet soon. Im looking forward to auditioning more of the Sinfoni line and this works perfect that your on the way to Chicago! 

More to come..


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Holy cow. I was just debating between those three mids yesterday. I took a less clinical approach and just threw a dart at the board. I was in the process of buying the MP7s when PayPal froze and went down for a couple hours. In that time I read enough reviews to realize that I probably would not like the Micro Precision 7 series. The 5 was alright and almost sounded like a clone of the ML1600 which I do like but I wanted..... more. After talking with Emilios and Jerry I was sold and the wallet became much lighter. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

> After talking with Emilios and Jerry I was sold and the wallet became much lighter


...Oh how this is so true... but we're all getting some amazing gear...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I can say I feel you have made a fantastic choice, Im nearly certain of it Bill.

I will give credit where credit is due. To that point I put a decent amount of weight in decisions of what I have "heard" or read about is the next best thing, or the over looked gem. This all hinged on the source of the information of coarse. One fact about me and a few guys I am close with on here, we do not leave much on the table. By that I mean I will spend the money on a trial to answer my own lingering questions of, what if, and maybe that is fantastic..

In my time of playing in this hobby I have owned more than my fair share of product and could give my account and opinion of each. (Take it for what it is, im hummble) I can say honestly I have had a very long search for audio bliss in my mobile enviroment, I really think Im on the verge of something special. The Sinfoni Tweeter paired with the MP midbass is tough to explain, it seemed very emotional. More good feelings and laughs in disbelief than I have ever had. It was that good, to me.

My attempt at the next step may be the last "test" I ever have to run. I truely feel the MP driver paired with the T25T will be difficult to top, I also believe the T165 Maestoso midbass driver can do it and Im all in for a try.

BTW, I understand the light wallet feeling, I think my bank may float away like a balloon.. Just kidding, small price to pay for happiness and music in its true form does make me very happy. I feel like ive finally reached some where I had searched for a very long time.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Think I'm going to discuss a raise with my boss....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Eric, (Cartronix) PM coming your way to discuss my next purchase of the Sinfoni midbass and possibly a pair of 10" Cappricio subwoofers. Turns out, your my closest Sinfoni rep sir!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Just had a great conversation with Eric Carter at Cartonix in Valparaiso Indiana and placed my order for the Sinfoni Maestoso T165 mid bass drivers. They should be here next week mid week Im guessing.

From the conversation I had with Eric it sounds like his shop is really well setup for high quality installs and has the room to do several at a time if the need arrises. High quality product available including Sinfoni and several other worthy brands.

A few things worth mentioning about a great shop-
Quality MECP trained installers, flagship retailer recognitions, preffered dealer, top 50 installers, Master dealer rating, top 50 Mobile Electronics magazine retailer of the year multiple years! These guys have met those goals and then some. 

This is where I would take my car if I was within a few hours of Valparaiso In. and needed a high quality install, professional advice or just to browse and audition the new Sinfoni line up. Everyone that loves music owes it to themselves to check out Sinfoni and Cartronix if they are near by.

Thanks Eric


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish we had shops like that here. I wouldn't mind spending a few grand to have a top tier pro like that tidy up my installation.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Also, seemed time for an Avatar change.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Love that avatar Bill. Sorry to hear you cant find a good shop. Chris Pate and his crew down your way do amazing work. Look them up.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh goodie! The goodness has arrived. *drools*

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

Very nice sir


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

VERY nice Bill.. I did get your PM and phone number, I would be happy to call and discuss the T25T tweeters with you. It may be tomorrow mid day before I am free. I will be in touch soon.

Beautiful speakers! You recieved those very quick..


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah they came really fast. Its odd buying a speaker (or as Sinfoni says, musical instrument) that does not have one piece of paper with and parameters on it or a single marking other than name and bar code anywhere on the package. LOL
I was on the phone with Emilios discussing such things and as soon as I hung up they were at the front door.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

This really gets my blood going, my 4 Sinfoni 60.1HD MRM showed up late yesterday afternoon. I guess it is about time for me to start a build log..


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh my.....
Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Also, did a little "layout" of hole locations for amp rack mounting. I wanted to be a bit more precise then measuring by rule of tape measure.









[/URL]







Hole locations out of true position about .02, I wont hold this againt you Sinfoni..

This literally is only the difference of the thickness of a human hair, not at all a problem. Just wanted to know exactly where the holes were going in the steel plate im mounting these too 

Cant wait to test them on my Maestoso midbass and tweeters as soon as the T165 arrive


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

What is the retail on the 3way speaker setup?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

looks like sinfoni is the new forum high end boner!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't really see it as the new Forum High End Boner.... 

Sinfoni has been producing high end products for years. 

I am very glad ti see the company offering new product lines like Esordio and Appasianto to be more accessible to more people. 

Both those product lines are excellent


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

gu9cci said:


> What is the retail on the 3way speaker setup?


It depends what Sinfoni line up you are looking at sir. Jerry (Niebur )or Eric (Cartronix) would be happy to help with those prices.

Family pic-


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Also, saying good bye to some old friends, Brax have sold. Mosconi Zero 3 still on the shelf, for now.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Initial listening session late last night with the Sinfoni 60.1hd MRM amplifiers on the Micro Precision series 7 midbass was short but sweet.
I did not get much time with this set up due to a very busy Sunday. I have to say though, there was an immediate noticeable difference in the dynamics..

Keeping in mind the memo that originally came with these 60.1 as well as other Amplitude amplifiers-

The introduction to any sinfoni amplifier manual speaks loudly about the Italian designers. They very plainly tell you to judge their product by what you hear, only using numbers as a reference point. They even say " It would be like guessing the taste of a dish only by reading it's list of ingredients" this speaks reams of their philosophy.
At first I considered this as a keen marketing plea as most might, yet I quickly realized how these Sinfoni folks truely think of the music reproduced by their product. It is simply a reflection of their confidence in the product they offer.

The impression left from the 45.2 amplifier audition last week on these same drivers was very fresh in my mind and had the bar set fairly high for this monoblock set I was about to listen to. They took the qaulites I had observed on the 45.2's and increased them tremendously, setting the distance further from the previous power amps I have used over the years. It seemed the 60.1 amplifiers demanded complete control of the driver with each and every nuance of the music. From the low bass authorities evident to tightly controlled kickdrum, realistic cymbals and dynamic strings, this is an entirely new music enjoyment I have never known.

Another thought on the differences noticed in this audition was how realistic the sound seemed. Eyes closed while replaying over and over Spanish Harlem I was drawn into the sound, it became 3 dimenional it felt. A very emotional enviroment indeed, i found myself going for more volume in order to be engulfed in the feeling of the music. The 60.1's seemed to have no limitations at all, more headroom than I could imagine ever asking it for. It has changed my entire thought of enjoying the music again. Another few tracks including some Clapton, old MJ and even some Skrillex to really let the amp and speakers stretch their legs. My goodness it was amazing!

As soon as I update my power supply Ill have a chance to add in the other pair of 60.1's. This is needed in order to drive the Maestoso tweeters and later this week when the T165 drivers get here ill start over again with them after a healthy break in on the drivers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

Told you so... LOL

So glad you're enjoying the journey !


----------



## cartronix (Apr 16, 2015)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Eric, (Cartronix) PM coming your way to discuss my next purchase of the Sinfoni midbass and possibly a pair of 10" Cappricio subwoofers. Turns out, your my closest Sinfoni rep sir!


----------



## cartronix (Apr 16, 2015)

Which model of Sinfoni are you looking for? I see you are in Chicago we are only 45 minutes in Northwest Indiana. ( Cartronix Inc ) If I can be any assistance to you please let me know. 





gu9cci said:


> What is the retail on the 3way speaker setup?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Initial listening session late last night with the Sinfoni 60.1hd MRM amplifiers on the Micro Precision series 7 midbass was short but sweet.
> I did not get much time with this set up due to a very busy Sunday. I have to say though, there was an immediate noticeable difference in the dynamics..
> 
> Keeping in mind the memo that originally came with these 60.1 as well as other Amplitude amplifiers-
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## cartronix (Apr 16, 2015)

We had the pleasure of having the elite of elite speakers Sinfoni Grandioso CF series here about 2-3 weeks ago.
A M A Z I N G !


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> I hate you.



What did I do? hahaaa..


Hey Bill. I apologize I was swamped this weekend, will you have time tonight to chat? Ill PM you now


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

cartronix said:


> We had the pleasure of having the elite of elite speakers Sinfoni Grandioso CF series here about 2-3 weeks ago.
> A M A Z I N G !




Ill be heading to Chicago this coming weekend and would love to stop in depending on our schedules possibly Saturday. When I call you later today we can discuss the details. Id love to hear more of Sinfoni if you have some displayed sir.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> What did I do? hahaaa..
> 
> 
> Hey Bill. I apologize I was swamped this weekend, will you have time tonight to chat? Ill PM you now


Because first you tell me I have to order the tweeters and now you throw these magnificent amps in my face....... gonna have to sell a lot of blood and sperm........


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

cartronix said:


> Which model of Sinfoni are you looking for? I see you are in Chicago we are only 45 minutes in Northwest Indiana. ( Cartronix Inc ) If I can be any assistance to you please let me know.


Grandioso


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

oh my.... Grandisio...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

NOW were talking!!! Id love to hear how this turns out


----------



## cartronix (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh my.... my favorite speakers! 


RETAIL is $6,600 for the pair sir. If you would like to see them and hear them I am sure we can arrange a private audition for you. What amplifier (s) are you using? 

While we can write many “white paper” pages detailing the technical
merits of the Grandioso’s design and performance, it is our fervent
belief that experience will educate like no other form. While we have
given a clear expectation in the descriptions of all the Sinfoni speakers
the Grandioso is a level above. The meticulously designed CFT baskets
have clear performance advantages and were studied using
sophisticated software and measuring techniques; This is one part of
many in the Grandioso speakers ‐ designed for perfection.
Original, Made in Italy. Pure, Musical & Accurate, SINFONI.

Featuring :
 CF25T 1” Soft dome tweeter, in aluminum Composite Frame Technology (CFT)
with special tuned air chamber. Sinfoni special neo magnet system.
 The CF165W 6.5” Ultimate level midwoofer features a proprietary hand coated
carbon fiber sandwich cone for excellent stiffness to mass ratio with a special
Sinfoni 4 compound doping system. Low inductance voice coil and spider
designed for Grandioso’s CFT frame for amazing bass performance.
 CF2VX ‐Exceptional 2 way crossover, designed for perfect and low loss
integration of the Grandioso drivers. Top quality components throughout: very
high quality polypropylene capacitors, Inductors windings co‐extruded from
copper and aluminuim & soaked with epoxy resin and covered to minimize
vibration. Non inductive ceramic resistors.
Power Handling: 100 W RMS
Normal Impedance: 4Ω
Tweeter : 18dB/octave @ 1,800 Hz
Level attenuation selectable : 0, ‐3, ‐6dB
Woofer : 6 dB /octave @ 1,500 Hz
Frequency response: 50 Hz – 20 kHz




gu9cci said:


> Grandioso


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

cartronix said:


> Oh my.... my favorite speakers!
> 
> 
> RETAIL is $6,600 for the pair sir. If you would like to see them and hear them I am sure we can arrange a private audition for you. What amplifier (s) are you using?
> ...


Thanks for the info
I can stop by end of the week to take to listen and see if I like them.
I'll pm you to confirm day and time.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Very happy to see this coming together.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg.....*faints* 
I have never heard a speaker like this. I am just in awe. Thought it was all hype. Nope.
Neighbors must have thought I got new crayons and coloring book I was so giddy sitting in my truck. Just wow.

I had no plan on installing these today as I was waiting on some tweeters to test with the Stereo Integrity mids. They showed up, I tested them, was super happy. Pulled the SIs and put n the Majestic (English version or Maestoso) mid and was just floored. I cant wait to get some more time with it.

So this morning I finished the Focal K2 Power KX3 install in my friends Mark and we were both very happy with how great it sounded (we pulled Infinity Kappas LOL). Well he hopped in my truck after the Sinfonis were installed and he just sat there for a minute starring at the doors. He looks at me, glares and says "**** you Bill!" and gets out. I laugh and ask whats wrong? "One day! You cant let mine sound better for one day!"


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Bill thats awesome! Good write up Steve. Wish I could hear them as well.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Bill, it is great to hear your excitment over the T165 drivers! I know you have also had a few attempts at finding some fantastic midbass speakers. I would give those a decent amount of time to break in and then give them another listen like it was your first audition. They have a recommended break in time, maybe Jeremy can help us out on an accurate length of play. I let the tweeters play for almost 2 days at low volume before really listening to them.

Sorry to hear of your friends broken heart over his new SQ setup, those focal should sell quick for him if he would like to go Sinfoni as well.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

#1BigMike said:


> Bill thats awesome! Good write up Steve. Wish I could hear them as well.




Maybe by this time next month I would have something for you to hear in my truck at the Parts Express GTG


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Maybe? 

That would be awesome for sure.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Bill, it is great to hear your excitment over the T165 drivers! I know you have also had a few attempts at finding some fantastic midbass speakers. I would give those a decent amount of time to break in and then give them another listen like it was your first audition. They have a recommended break in time, maybe Jeremy can help us out on an accurate length of play. I let the tweeters play for almost 2 days at low volume before really listening to them.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your friends broken heart over his new SQ setup, those focal should sell quick for him if he would like to go Sinfoni as well.


I have wasted hours of Emilios time lol. He figures about 10-15 hours of break in time. Wont be am issue as I already did 5 hours yesterday. LOL I cant stop listening to them.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

That is what we want, something that we can not stop listening to. Im happy for you! As for Emilios, he LOVES talking audio, im certain he doesnt feel his times been wasted. Ive taken up a fair amount of his time myself, he is a wonderful source of knowledge in the industry for sure. Im happy to have his contact!

My midbass should be here soon!! Cant wait.


----------



## cartronix (Apr 16, 2015)

Amazing sound quality here! Jealous because I want a pair also  




deeppinkdiver said:


> NOW were talking!!! Id love to hear how this turns out


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So am I kewl enough to rock the girly banner in my signature?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutely Bill, that is a manly banner though my friend! If it wasnt, I would not have it and neither would Jeremy.

It was a pleasure to speak with you btw, I will call again another day when I have more time.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah its great to meet someone as crazy as I am...... well more crazy when it comes to this stuff. Thank you for all the input. Little bit more in the paypal account and I can order them. LOL


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment's Bill. It was a good time BS'n with you. We will do it again soon. 

Glad to hear your focus is in the Sinfoni direction sir, you will not be dissapointed. It isnt possible to not fall in love with them if you have these tweeters and your ears still work. They are something you have to expierience to understand.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Just ordered the tweeters. Sux that he is out of them for a few days though. Was hoping to try them out this weekend. Guess they will be a belated birthday gift. LOL


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy soon to be ( or belated ) birthday young man......


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations Bill and Happy Birthday. Hope you get the tweeters soon


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh mama..

The build quality on the speakers is amazing. It's nice to see you they save money on the frilly packaging and put their thoughts and efforts into the design of the speakers


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2015)

Very nice...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I am changing my name to Emilios Mandalios immediately. That is the greatest name I have ever heard...


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Great write up comments.

I just read through this thread and it's making want to install the sinfoni speakers I have. Good thing it's summer and I have the time!

Does anyone have a lead on the sinfoni 10" (not the current model but the older model)? It would be nice to run all sinfoni.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

veleno said:


> Great write up comments.
> 
> I just read through this thread and it's making want to install the sinfoni speakers I have. Good thing it's summer and I have the time!
> 
> Does anyone have a lead on the sinfoni 10" (not the current model but the older model)? It would be nice to run all sinfoni.




Which speakers do you have sir? Im personally not familiar with anyone that has any of the old Sinfoni subs available. If somone does im sure they will chime in


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I love the simplicity of the packing. One one hand I had hoped for a box like the Grandioso comes in but when you see the quality of the speaker in person they are just beautiful. Such attention to detail and they feel like something special. It was all I could do not to lick mine.

And NOTHING comes with them. No grills, no paperwork, no specs, no screws, just two beautiful musical instruments and some cardboard. Even my Stereo Integritys came with paperwork warning you they will send out hired goons if you blow the speakers. LOL


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Hilarious.. I did lick mine Bill! 

These are fired up and will play through the weekend until I get back at low volume. VERY surprised at the work bench vibrations Im feeling while texting this message. Very low volume running 55-6000hz bandpass. Will not even try to make judgement until a few days of playing but, HOLY MUSICAL SPEAKERS my fellow audiophiles. This is crazy, I hear greatness right now I have not known from a audio midbass driver. 

This will be amazing, more to come. Must resist the volume knob..


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I have hard core Focal and JL speaker lovers telling me i am full of crap. I have invited them down to listen. I dont have a winning truck and I do need hours and hours of tuning still yet plus a couple more dozen break in hours needed but these speakers make me smile like no other.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

***STEVE STOP WITH ALL THE PORN LOL***

I want to hear this beast next month bro


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Mike.. You HAVE to hear these drivers my friend! Im blown away. 

Will pair them up to the T25T tweeters when I get home Sunday evening from Chicago. I plan to wire up my 2nd power supply and other set of 60.1hd Sinfoni at that time. So it will be 4 of the MRM 60.1's, a pair on the T165 midbass and a pair on the T25T tweeters on my test bench.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

This makes me smile.....☺


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

And just to think, these Maestoso's sounded "Pretty Good" next to the Grandioso. My wife was sitting there reading and over the course of 3 days, no matter which one I played first or tricks I tried to play, she picked the Grandioso 100% of the time correctly. The only way to explain it is the Grandioso sounded like the singer stepped out of the speakers and was standing right in front of us, like nothing I've ever heard before. I can't stop thinking (dreaming) of that sound and that midrange texture!!!!!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I see you leave me no choice but to kill you.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

LaserSVT said:


> I see you leave me no choice but to kill you.


I'll help you... I know where he lives!

But yes, Jerry and Emelios are VERY bad influences, please do not talk to them if you do not want to spend a small fortune. hehe j/k two great honest, classy fellas!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

LaserSVT said:


> I see you leave me no choice but to kill you.


They still don't come with any grills or documentation, but look at the packaging !

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...242-sinfoni-goodness-prestigio-grandioso.html



SouthSyde said:


> I'll help you... I know where he lives!
> 
> But yes, Jerry and Emelios are VERY bad influences, please do not talk to them if you do not want to spend a small fortune. hehe j/k two great honest, classy fellas!


Thanks Chad, I think that is a complement......lol! j/k


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Something little out of topic








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^^^ this

Please let me know how much you enjoy those speakers, sir. Beautiful set up!

Just so happen to be driving down Michigan Avenue right now..


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Got fresh install.no eq yet but T/A and levels set.
What can I say?? Just pure SQ


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

What can I say?pure SQ


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I can imagine. I have series 7 midbass, Z100 Z series mirange and they sound fantastic.

How do those subwoofers perform I have always wondered about those


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Which speakers do you have sir? Im personally not familiar with anyone that has any of the old Sinfoni subs available. If somone does im sure they will chime in


I have all of their speakers/crossovers (S165W,S100M,S25T,S2VX) minus the sub. I remember trying to install the 6" mid and it was too deep that it was hitting the window track so I just removed it as I didn't have time to add a spacer. All this talk is giving me motivation! :laugh:


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I can imagine. I have series 7 midbass, Z100 Z series mirange and they sound fantastic.
> 
> How do those subwoofers perform I have always wondered about those


I like them.they blend in very nicely


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

gu9cci said:


> Got fresh install.no eq yet but T/A and levels set.
> What can I say?? Just pure SQ


What mid bass are you using? Install looks great.


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

veleno said:


> What mid bass are you using? Install looks great.


Z studio as my signature say


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Mmmmm Z studio.. 

Have you ever heard the Grandioso sir? I know you were curious about them..

I thought of picking up some Z series tweeters to go with my MP midbass for my other car. I have a friend parting with a pair reasonable but thinking about the Grandioso myself already as well..


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Thinking to take listen to grandioso speakers.
Ideal would be same placement and source for comparisons.
But honestly I don't feel ill will find better sounding speakers for myself


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't thing either could be a poor choice.... both are what dreams are made of....


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

gu9cci said:


> What can I say?pure SQ


Show-off!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah there is not a loser between those two choices. LOL


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ill be locking myself in my play room for a few hours when I get home Sunday. I will be listening to my Maestoso in the complete form (T165/T25T) on all 4 Sinfoni MRM 60.1's and I can not wait!!!


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

I just read thru this entire thread & Sinfoni products have me seriously intrigued. I recently purchased a CLS that has the full HK system in it & I'm looking to upgrade. I started a thread asking about a few products, but I hadn't heard of Sinfoni. The way you guys have been talking about the product sounds like pure bliss. Living in Houston I'm in my car a lot with traffic & just the sheer size of the city you're driving at least 30 minutes to get anywhere. The quality of my sound is extremely important. Unfortunately there aren't any dealers in Texas period. I saw that there were a couple of dealers chiming in on this thread. Are any of you guys able to send me a catalog & pricing for Sinfoni products? Thanks for all the info in this thread. Subscribed.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

PM Niebur3. His name is Jerry and he is really helpful. Thats who I bought my equipment from. He knows the answers and is really great with people so i will continue to buy from him.
Im in Waco and we too have no dealers but I got my mids two days latter. tweeters are a bit longer as he ran out of stock. People are discovering them and they are starting to sell fast.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks. I'm not looking for an immediate purchase. I just purchased a set of wheels to go on my car & I had to promise the wife I wouldn't do audio until next year. The accountant calls the shots. Lol. But I always research & compare long before I make purchases anyway. That way when I'm ready to buy I buy.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

darkgable79 said:


> I just read thru this entire thread & Sinfoni products have me seriously intrigued. I recently purchased a CLS that has the full HK system in it & I'm looking to upgrade. I started a thread asking about a few products, but I hadn't heard of Sinfoni. The way you guys have been talking about the product sounds like pure bliss. Living in Houston I'm in my car a lot with traffic & just the sheer size of the city you're driving at least 30 minutes to get anywhere. The quality of my sound is extremely important. Unfortunately there aren't any dealers in Texas period. I saw that there were a couple of dealers chiming in on this thread. Are any of you guys able to send me a catalog & pricing for Sinfoni products? Thanks for all the info in this thread. Subscribed.


AMEN about the traffic! Perhaps I could assist ya...


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

That would be greatly appreciated. I was seriously considering Illusion Audio Carbons all the way around with Mosconi amps, but I haven't seen anyone speak of these brands the way I've been seeing the comments about Sinfoni.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

darkgable79 said:


> That would be greatly appreciated. I was seriously considering Illusion Audio Carbons all the way around with Mosconi amps, but I haven't seen anyone speak of these brands the way I've been seeing the comments about Sinfoni.


Illusion audio makes great sounding speakers, but the sinfoni are in another price range. its all budget depending.

Mosconi amps are great amps as well, its all preference and budget.


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Show-off!


Agreed


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

darkgable79 said:


> That would be greatly appreciated. I was seriously considering Illusion Audio Carbons all the way around with Mosconi amps, but I haven't seen anyone speak of these brands the way I've been seeing the comments about Sinfoni.


Sinfoni is of no comparison to Illusion. You can compare them to Focal Utopia or MP 7 series or Z Studios or some PHDs or Dyna Esotars but the Illusions are several steps down. Illusion has that tweeter down pretty good but its a bit bright like a Focal. The midbass though is lackluster.
The Mosconi amps are pretty sweet though.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

LaserSVT said:


> Sinfoni is of no comparison to Illusion. You can compare them to Focal Utopia or MP 7 series or Z Studios or some PHDs or Dyna Esotars but the Illusions are several steps down. Illusion has that tweeter down pretty good but its a bit bright like a Focal. The midbass though is lackluster.
> The Mosconi amps are pretty sweet though.


Thanks. Only 2 shops here in Houston sell the Illusions. The one shop I went to his display was down. I just recently heard the Focal 165 KRX3 & man that tweeter was screaming at me. I did not like that at all. So if the Illusion tweet is bright like that I don't think I'll like it. Unfortunately there aren't any Sinfoni dealers around here. I'll be in Chicago next month & the closest dealer to there is in Valpo. Seriously doubt the wife will let me take that journey on our vacation. Lol.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Come up to Waco. My tweeters should be here next week and you can hear the Maestoso set. Its no competition truck but at least shows what a daily beater can sound like with them. 


I really need to stop buying audio stuff though.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Stopped into Cartronix in Valparasio Indiana today on my way to Indianapolis from Chicago. I had a chance to speak to One of their fabrication specialist Richie Wright, great guy. While I was there I had a chance to audition the Eroico component set they had on one of their sound boards.. WOW that sounded fantastic, running off of Sinfoni power of coarse. Honestly they sounded like little cloans of the Maestoso, very very crisp and detailed. Vocals were pure like the musicians were standing right in front of you.. More confirmation that I not only made the right choice in choosing to run Sinfoni but this also reassured me that I could recommend any one of the component sets in their line up. 

I was in and out fairly quick due to another appointment at Slamology in Indianapolis 3 hours south to pick up my new Ohio Generator 300 amp alternator for the Ridgeline.  Eric was not in today at Cartronix so I did not get a chance to meet him in person. The shop was huge and had everything a high end shop should have. I encourage anyone near there to stop in for a visit, you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## cartronix (Apr 16, 2015)

Steve, What shop ? Lol
Sorry my friend I had family day today.


----------



## cartronix (Apr 16, 2015)

Also if you need anything please let me know !


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I wouldnt mind some Sinfoni subs if ya just have some lying around.  Could review them and then say I lost them.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

cartronix said:


> Steve, What shop ? Lol
> Sorry my friend I had family day today.




Yeah.. Your place my friend! I need some Audison Connection gear also, wanted to grab it from you. Ill be in touch soon to discuss my power run and order what I do not have on hand. Hope you had a good day with the family Eric.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Its sunday Pink!!!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Hahaa.. It will be a couple hours fella's, more like much later today. Im still in Indianapolis, when I get home I have to present a bid for a big whole house remodel. After that, ill be locked in the play room..


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

We just got our next set up on the display.


Loving them so far.
Running on Audison Voce Quattro bridged for now.
will be putting onto a Tempo after a few weeks.
Lovely set of drivers.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sonusray said:


> We just got our next set up on the display.
> 
> Loving them so far.
> Running on Audison Voce Quattro bridged for now.
> ...




Welcome to DIY Ray, I wondered if you guys ever got on here. I would absolutely love to visit your shop and even go through your training school. Would you mind sharing a link for what is available? Love all of the Sonus products! Id like to go through the Evol class-


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

I used to be a forum whore but with all the current things I'm into there just isn't enough time in the day.

I tried posting a picture but guess I've been off for to long and it's still a pita to do such a remidial task


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Possibly a link to Evol classes as well. Id love to do that


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

https://squareup.com/market/sonus-evolutionAhh.. I see that I only have 3 posts so I can't do anything fancy yet. Ugh.

I am such the newb


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

I will get back to all this later today.
Enjoy those tweeters man. Lovely set.

I'll upgrade my account t so that I can post up a few things. 
But it's Sunday funday, so go listen to your systems, or hang out with family.. I say just do anything except lurk on a forum all day. Get up....go out and live.
talk ya'll later.
with pics next time, I promise.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> Sinfoni is of no comparison to Illusion. You can compare them to Focal Utopia or MP 7 series or Z Studios or some PHDs or Dyna Esotars but the Illusions are several steps down. Illusion has that tweeter down pretty good but its a bit bright like a Focal. The midbass though is lackluster.
> The Mosconi amps are pretty sweet though.


I wouldn't call the illusion tweeter bright at all. Are there better? Sure. But the Carbon tweeter is really smooth and has the ability to be crossed pretty low. I've never had anyone describe my Carbon tweeters as bright. And we both already know that my opinion differs from yours on the mids. 

Are there any Sinfoni dealers out in California yet? Or any installs in a vehicle that might attend DIYMA GTGs or MECA comps? I'd really like the opportunity to demo some of the gear.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I accept that. And by a bit I only mean a tiny bit. They really are similar in sound to the Utopia Be but the Utopia is way brighter. I like the Illusion tweeter and I like slightly brighter tweeters. And yeah, they do great down to whatever their crossover point is. 

Wish I was closer so you could check out the Sinfoni though. They really have a sweet sound to them. Would also give me a chance to see what a good working set of Illusions can do.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Installed correctly the Illusion tweeter or the TBe can both sound outstanding and not bright. Ask anyone who have ever demoed my car. 

Just like anything else, install and proper tuning is key!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. I agree as anyone who has listened to my Focals lately have no complaints at all lol, or at least not to to my face.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

You guys really make me think I'm missing something special not hearing Sinfoni products!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

WhiteL02 said:


> You guys really make me think I'm missing something special not hearing Sinfoni products!




There is something very special about the Sinfoni speakers and amplifiers, you really need to hear it for yourself.

Unfortunately I did not get the time I hoped I would to play last night. I have taken on several more side jobs this last week so my time is stretched thin, as usual. I will get the other 60.1's up and running on the T25T tweeters and have a listen of the complete Maestoso comp set this week for sure.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. I agree as anyone who has listened to my Focals lately have no complaints at all lol, or at least not to to my face.


Good. Then stop buying new stuff and selling it! LOL You have an excellent setup, be proud of it.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

I got to hear these at Nieburs a while back. He had an Audio Development component set, then the Sinfoni Eroico, Maestoso, and Grandioso. He would go back and forth and let us sample all the sets. I don't remember what AD set he had but it was quickly dismissed and all the attention went to the Sinfoni products. It was good to give some sort of a comparison to the sound quality of Sinfoni. I honestly had a hard time telling the different between the Eroico and Maestoso sets. The T25T was a slightly better tweeter but the mid's were pretty even between the sets to me. One of the guys there even liked the Eroico mid better. The Grandioso was on a completely different level. 

Niebur had the T25T in his car and they sounded really good. Another car there had the Eroico tweeters on axis in the pillars and those blew me away too. Just my two cents. Now if I could hear some Micro Precision! I have a Dynaudio 110/650 setup in my vehicle and I'm still pretty happy with that. I've debated on switching to a three way set up but I just can't bring myself to go thru the hassle of upgrading again. If I did, the T25T would probably find it's way into my vehicle for sure! I also thought about going tweeterless with a Audible Physics 3" midrange but I figured I'd end up going back and getting a tweeter after a while. So many great choices out there.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

I just hope I get an opportunity to hear these myself before I'm ready to purchase. No matter how great everyone says they are it's hard to justify dropping that kind of coin without hearing em yourself.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Great remarks Truckguy. I also agree the Eroico component set stood out to me as well as the Maestoso in some respects. I would be happy to run that set had I not alreay purchased my Maestoso, they sounded fantastic!

As for an audition Darkgable, Ill ask around to see if there is anyone in your area or close running these Sinfoni speakers or at least a shop carrying them to demo. I highly encourage an audition if at all possible!

One clif note I should not leave out, the maestoso is another level...sandwhich cone, larger voice coil, much larger magnet different spider and and former plus its vented . So it is the father of the Eroico with much bigger guns!!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I just spoke to Emillios and expressed guys needs in hearing the Sinfoni line up in Houston.
He is sending a set of Appassionato and Eroico to custom car Stereo in Houston asap


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

If this isn't top notch customer service then I don't know what is. I know exactly where Custom Car Stereo is located.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Listening to the Maestoso component set right now with all 4 Sinfoni 60.1 MRM amps, one mono amp per driver.. This is interesting, I honestly can not say I have ever been this impressed with a set of speakers before.

The songs that are recorded very well sound so real, so detailed and not over powering at all. If I can get better results in the truck once everything is installed I will be absolutely floored! The midbass on these T165 drivers is a complete surprise, I was hoping to be impressed but this is a bit unbelievable to hear a midbass on an open baffle test rig play Effortlessly down to 50hz and doing so with impressive authority. I expect these to blend flawlessly with my SI subwoofers and do even better in a very well sealed off door.


As I had hoped the tweeter accents this new midbass exactly like they were made for each other. The 60.1's apparently have a reserve of headroom that allows power for dynamic transients to be fully represented without clipping, and the end result is a very, very lifelike sound. It really is difficult to explain. These amps are also turned down all the way. The two of these speakers, the T25T and T165 playing together is the full package. I do plan to try the 45.2 amps bridged on each midbass just to see their full capabilities. Im really looking forward to hearing these with my subs, soon.

Here is what Im dealing with


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I just spoke to Emillios and expressed guys needs in hearing the Sinfoni line up in Houston.
> He is sending a set of Appassionato and Eroico to custom car Stereo in Houston asap


No Maestro??? :/



darkgable79 said:


> If this isn't top notch customer service then I don't know what is. I know exactly where Custom Car Stereo is located.


Ill meet ya there! You can compare the Focals in my car against them...


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

That would be an excellent back to back listen.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Im not sure if there are any more Maestoso available state side, im guessing this is why this suggestion to send what was available. More on the way. 

The Maestoso sets are selling quick from what I understand, very quick.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

compare the Satori with the Maeostoso?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ the only drivers I planned to compare were the ones I already owned in order to choose what would best suit me and my install. If I had more time on my hands I would accept the offer. Betwwen the day job 55 hour weeks, my construction side business going full bore right now (about another 20 hours a week for me) and remodeling my basement I barely have time to work on my install. That is my motivation, getting my stuff IN my truck and getting it finished asap without cutting any corners.

I really would like to take that offer to demo them together and give my opinion. If I had a set sitting at the house it really wouldnt take much to throw them on and let them play. I just can not focus on much else right now, im stretched thin as it is on time. This last weekend I took a break from everything because I needed it. It pushed me behind even more but was worth it. Sorry Cajunner, if it was winter time id jump on the chance.


----------



## cartronix (Apr 16, 2015)

gu9cci said:


> Thinking to take listen to grandioso speakers.
> Ideal would be same placement and source for comparisons.
> But honestly I don't feel ill will find better sounding speakers for myself



When you are ready to audition the Grandioso speakers please let me know and we will set up a time for an appointment. 

Eric M Carter
Cartronix Inc
Cartronix | Valparaiso Indiana's Mobile Enhancement Experts


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Keep me posted on the Grandioso audition as well Eric. I may drive back over there just to hear these.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> No Maestro??? :/


Southsyde, It is also in the works to free up a pair of the Maestoso components that are on display at another shop being auditioned. It may take a little longer to coordinate the transfer but I have been assured Emilios is doing what he can to get those to Houston as well as the Eroico and Appassionato for those interested to hear them. If I hear anymore I will report back.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

I should be able to get over there on Saturday. Impossible to do during the week with my work schedule. I'll be emailing Emilios soon to chat with him.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Curious; have any of you guys heard the Sinfoni's in a 3-way set-up?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

I've heard the older Sinfoni 3-way speakers... I can tell you, if the new dedicated midranges are of the same quality or better than the S100M.... they are going to be some amazing midranges...

The S100M was one of my favorite mids...


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Good to know. The HK system in my MB has 3-ways up front. So when replacing them I'd definitely want to go with a 3-way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

darkgable79:
You might want to ask Jerry Nieber... he has listened to the dedicated midranges...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/167596-new-sinfoni-esordio-amps-appassionato-maestoso-speakers.html


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I have not tried the dedicated midrange either. I have thought about it a bit though.

Check with Emilios on ETA of Sinfoni in Houston, it may or may not be by Saturday.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Southsyde, It is also in the works to free up a pair of the Maestoso components that are on display at another shop being auditioned. It may take a little longer to coordinate the transfer but I have been assured Emilios is doing what he can to get those to Houston as well as the Eroico and Appassionato for those interested to hear them. If I hear anymore I will report back.


Sweet!



darkgable79 said:


> I should be able to get over there on Saturday. Impossible to do during the week with my work schedule. I'll be emailing Emilios soon to chat with him.


Sweet again!


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I agree Justn, these are gorgeous amplifiers.. As were the Mac and Audio Arts I once owned. Something about the old school traditional look of the AA amps is plain ol sexy. These Sinfoni are stunning in person.


Hi,
I noticed you mentioned you used Mac before. Will you give me some opinions Mac amps vs. Sinfoni amps? I am looking for amps that will power E110, E430, E650 and a potention E1200. Thank you for your feedbacks. 

Justin.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Personally I loved the look of the Macs but did not love the sound of them. MY OPINION of coarse, they seemed clinical and without character. Over rated in my book. Just my straight forward .02


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe the Mosconis sound better? May have to try them too one day.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Have any of you guys "reviewed" the Sinfoni C250 or C320 subs?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2015)

Once I get everything installed, I'll be providing my thoughts on my pair of C250sw


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Awesome. Thank you


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I was hoping Jeremy would reply to that. I am also very interested to hear his impressions.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

So pretty. I think I need help. I've become addicted to these Sinfoni threads. SMH


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Bill! Can not wait to hear your thoughts on these once they get installed. You are going to love the way they compliment the T165 my friend. Just getting ready to sit down to some more listening to my own now.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I will be installing them tomorrow afternoon. They are so tiny that it will be a cinch to mod the door mounts to get a perfect aim on the, Very excited.

I did get to hold my first Sinfoni amp today. Was all I could do to put it back in its box. It was like it was glued to my hand. Its so tiny but just oozes quality. Such nice packaging too. I wanted to keep it so bad. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice Allegro


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Is the Allegra going on yours tweets or mids? Pretty amps


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Belongs to someone else.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

I don't mean to thread jack at all, but I spoke with Emilios today & the Sinfoni stuff should be in Houston early in the week. He's sending the Eroico 2-way & a Tempo Allegro to audition. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

One thing I have noticed about Sinfoni is the utter lack of anything. You get a box and whatever is supposed to be inside. Box says nearly nothing, there is no owners manual, no mounting hardware, no mounts for the tweeters, just nothing.
That to me says "Look, you know you bought some seriously good **** and already know what its supposed to do. You should know how to wire it and if you don't go to someplace that does." LOL
I do like the box code on the side. I just point my phone at it and it goes straight to the site telling you when the speaker was made, what region its for and sets up your registration. Thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2015)

Sinfoni always packs a Registration Card, very nice Owners Manual, Mounting Feet and extra Fuse....


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

darkgable79 said:


> I don't mean to thread jack at all, but I spoke with Emilios today & the Sinfoni stuff should be in Houston early in the week. He's sending the Eroico 2-way & a Tempo Allegro to audition. I'm looking forward to it.


You will be very pleased. The few people that saw them today were drooling. The amp is so gorgeous that it could be on display in a Tiffanys store. Its so small but just has a feel of a fine machine.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> Sinfoni always packs a Registration Card, very nice Owners Manual, Mounting Feet and extra Fuse....


I did see the fuse in a baggie but didnt open it to see what else was there. I was allowed to test the amp but did not wish to disturb it so I only held it with a micro fiber towel. lol Its so freakin pretty. I saw the little card too but didnt want to bend it. Its someone elses toy and they should have the joy of playing with it. Was all I could do not to play with it. Just a work of art. Does appear to take really small power wire. I only have 4 awg ran and this looks like it wants 8. I could be wrong as I didnt even try to put anything in it.
But I ment the speakers. I also had their Eroico components today and they did not have anything in them nor did the second set of T65Ws.


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

darkgable79 said:


> Curious; have any of you guys heard the Sinfoni's in a 3-way set-up?


I'm swapping out the speakers in my car this week and will have a full sinfoni setup (for the most part) in there so I should be able to give my impressions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2015)

Very nice Veleno.... will you be using the newer speakers or the S-Series yiu have ?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

veleno said:


> I'm swapping out the speakers in my car this week and will have a full sinfoni setup (for the most part) in there so I should be able to give my impressions.




This is fantastic news! Very happy to hear and can not wait to hear your impressions! Finally.


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

SQ_TSX said:


> Very nice Veleno.... will you be using the newer speakers or the S-Series yiu have ?


Going to use the "S" since I have 2 sets of them on the shelf not being used!



deeppinkdiver said:


> This is fantastic news! Very happy to hear and can not wait to hear your impressions! Finally.


I'll have them powered with 2-150.2x and 1-120.4x so I'm curious how all of them will sound together.

They'll be replacing a Seas Lotus Reference 3 way setup so I'm hoping they're up for the challenge!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

That sure should be plenty of power for your set up. It is too bad you're not in the market to sell those 150.2 amplifiers I am looking for a pair of them


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2015)

Veleno: I think you're going to love those S100M midranges. ..


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Look I know its just a camera phone video but these things sound so good they can even overcome its crappy abilities. Granted if you dont have good computer speakers you are SOL. LOL


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

What song is that LaserSVT?


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

"Time" by Pink Floyd, from the album "Dark Side Of The Moon"


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I can say with certainty that my Maestoso speakers are fully broken in. It must have been Pink Floyd listening night because I listened to some Pink Floyd Endless River and Dark side of the moon last night with the lights out. The Sinfoni midbass and tweeter sound absolutely superb together, every little sound in the recordings sounded real. Bells sound as if I could reach out and touch them. Water sounds make me think if I were to reach forward my hands would get wet. The Sinfoni pull you into the sound, like the speakers are the instrument's that you hear. It is a very exciting experience for me, it is the quality of sound I have been waiting for. These are without question going into my truck as soon as possible. 

I am so very happy that I picked up these Maestoso speakers, they are worth every penny for as happy as I am with them. The combination of my 4 x 60.1hd amplifiers running the components active has me convinced, it just can not get any better.

Thank you to Jeremy, Emilios and Eric for all of the conversations and support through my decision making process. You are all world class. Also thank you to everyone at Sinfoni, I am finally there!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I second that line of thought. They are superb instruments and a pure joy to listen to.

So sick of people trying to convince me speakers dont break in. Their sound changes just like any motor. I cant tell you how many Modulars (Fords DOHC V8)I have thrown on a dyno to tune after a fresh build and then re-dyno a couple months latter only to see the same (within 4hp) peak number yet see that the power comes on stronger earlier and no longer has any power dips.
I hear speakers do the same thing. Little nuances disappear and they get a bit more prominent in others yet for the most part sound the same. Its the little nuances.

There are other factors at play as well. Taking someones advice this morning I removed the Sinfonis tweeter grill. Now that made one heck of a change to the upper frequencies. Now I have some EQ tweaking to do. LOL


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I found myself doing a 120 mile drive staying about 10 below the limit just so I could enjoy more music. LOL


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats the spirit Bill. It is amazing how these Sinfoni Maestoso sound. They get better and better the longer they play also. So happy I made the purchase!


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

The package from Emilios has made it to the shop here in Houston. I should be able to get my audition in on Wednesday. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

I made to Custom Car Stereo today to hear the Sinfoni Eroico speakers & Allegro amp. All I can say is I cannot imagine what the Maestoso & Grandioso speakers sound like in person. The Eroico separates are the most amazing speakers I've ever heard before. Unbelievable. I played some of my own music just see how deep the bass can go & they did an excellent job. I'm just in awe. I love em. I can see myself going for the Maestoso just because of how good the Eroico speakers are. This product has really made an impression upon me.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Now that is fantastic to news! Congratulations sir, I am so very happy to hear you were able to make it in there. It truely is like nothing else I have expierienced before, these musical instruments really do set themselves apart from the rest..

Let me us know when you join the family and get your order in.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Excellent! Nobody believes how good they are until they hear them. I can not say enough good things about them or their support.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> Excellent! their support.




Thank you to Emillios for getting these speakers to Tx as quick as he could. The more exposure with this product there is the more happy music lovers in car audio there will be. World class support.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

More excitment coming...


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Is that a fuggin Grandioso subwoofer?

EDIT: Looks too small. What, an even better Grandioso mid?


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Planning on getting the tweeters soon, might have to get the midbass as well now..


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, there is a Sinfoni dealer only 7 miles from my house. When over there today and looked at the Emirico M's and the Sinfoni amps.

Guess I am going to be selling a bunch of stuff...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

That Grandioso Opus, looks to me like a new midbass driver in the Grandioso line up.. Possibly made of sandwiched paper pulp and thin copper. I MUST have these..

Glad to see more intrest in Sinfoni, Randy and SqToyota, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Mmmmm, I've been in love with Sinfoni for over ten years so this thread was a pleasure to peruse. FYI, there's a Capriccio C250.2SW on ebay right now with only 5 hours left - Sinfoni Capriccio C250 2SW | eBay


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Not a speaker I would ever risk buying on ebay.


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Only new from a dealer for me


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Umm.. Took the risk. Got it


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I make some risky purchases on ebay to some but its companies Ive delt with before like ARS24 and a couple others. Just after speakeing with Emilios about why Sinfoni has that extra word in its name that means nothing due to the Chinese knockoffs.... well that makes it so i would only buy from members I know on here or Jerry or should Jerry hate me it would be whoever Emilios said was cool. 

That being said if it is fake its easy to get your money back and you can do what you want with the woofer as long as it isnt reselling. Thats one thing about PP/Ebay, they dont tolerate fakes.


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

I will definitely let you guys know when I make the leap into the Sinfoni family. I already feel like an honorary member. Lol. 

I'm looking forward to reading your review on the Sinfoni sub. I haven't been able to find one. Was that the 10" or 12"?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

It was the 10". The seller messages me to say the terminal connection was cracked he noticed and after a quote to have it repaired he would refund me that amount. In the pictures it did not look bad. Ill def beable to make a small repair to reinforce it and role on. Nice he was honest and actually offering some $ back. Ill let you know once it gets here and I have some play time with it. Pretty sure I bought this at 1/3 the price. Fingers are crossed that it works out. Like Bill said if not ebay/PP is on my side.


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

About how much $$ for the tweeters?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

SQToyota said:


> About how much $$ for the tweeters?


They retail for $580.


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Niebur3 said:


> They retail for $580.


Cool thanks


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

SQToyota said:


> Cool thanks


Been through several $400-$1300 tweeters in the last 6 months. These are by far the best for most applications.


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Yeah time to start saving


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Freakin Facebook trying to sell me stuff off ebay thats already sold. LOL


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Way to funny..lol. Sweet shirt though


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

What a great thread guys...thanks for letting me eavesdrop

I can't wait till my maestoso mids arrive..i'm kind of giddy with this purchase.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ GREAT to hear man! You have butterfies and all? Hahaa. These drivers are amazing, your going to love them man. Please make sure to report back!

Congrats on your purchase bud.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

So, did the sub show up?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Catalyx said:


> So, did the sub show up?




The sub is in the states, got hung up in customs. Should be to the house this week, the house I just sold and moved out of. lol. It has been an insane last 3 weeks, fixing up our place for the sale (it was not even for sale but we couldnt pass up the offer) moving a 5 bedroom 4 bath house into storage and we finally just closed on our 2 bedroom loft late yesterday. Anyhow, the buyers of my house are aware of my audio addiction and know I have some things on the way and plan to get the stuff to me as soon as it arrives..

So no, sub is not here yet. 

Sad day boxing up all kinds of Sinfoni gear to go into storage instead of into my car. Hopefully in the next few weeks ill be back on track with my build-


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Well Steve, it seems we have converted yet another non-believer today.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ben, Coppertone is a great dude and loves good music the same as the rest of us. Im very happy to hear he made the switch. Hopefully he will chim in and let us know his thought.


Christmas in August from Russia! Sub showed up finally. Ill get it opened up and inspected tonight when I get to work. Check out the packaging-


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure he wanted to share that yet. Letting the cat out of the bag again. LOLZ


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Its been awhile but life is busy.. While being busy as hell I did pick up a few new things. Most importantly this right here, in my book the most notorious amplifier known to man..

I present to you.. The Desiderio.. Words can not explain this amplifiers precence in person, breathtaking and stunning get close.





It is HUGE.. Honestly not sure where I will put it yet but it will find a home in my build. Everything I thought of impressive amplifiers on first sight was tossed out the window when this showed up. The Prodigio and Prestigio that I got with it are impressive but shadows to this beast.. Enjoy

It is # 62


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

you should remove pics with ur address


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

He dont live there any more. LOL


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Its been awhile but life is busy.. While being busy as hell I did pick up a few new things. Most importantly this right here, in my book the most notorious amplifier known to man..
> 
> I present to you.. The Desiderio.. Words can not explain this amplifiers precence in person, breathtaking and stunning get close.
> 
> ...


Game over... :thumbsup: 

Kelvin


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Listening to the Maestoso component set right now with all 4 Sinfoni 60.1 MRM amps, one mono amp per driver.. This is interesting, I honestly can not say I have ever been this impressed with a set of speakers before.
> 
> The songs that are recorded very well sound so real, so detailed and not over powering at all. If I can get better results in the truck once everything is installed I will be absolutely floored! The midbass on these T165 drivers is a complete surprise, I was hoping to be impressed but this is a bit unbelievable to hear a midbass on an open baffle test rig play Effortlessly down to 50hz and doing so with impressive authority. I expect these to blend flawlessly with my SI subwoofers and do even better in a very well sealed off door.
> 
> ...


What head unit is that?


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

LaserSVT said:


> What head unit is that?


Looks like an Ural, Russian made, one of the first HU to include comprehensive DSP…not made anymore.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2015)

The Big D.....

Unless I'm mistaken... #62 is the very amplifier used in photos on the Sinfoni website.....


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yup, his is the famous one. You know Steve do. He's a baller.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Jeremy, I was under the impression the Desiderio was the famous #64 from Sinfoni's website but low and behold it is #62.. An easy misunderstanding, I will still love and cherish it the same. 

That headunit in my play rig is the Russian Ural, awesome HU for playing with on components especially because of the continuously variable crossover adjustments.

Kelvin, game over is right!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is an amazing looking amp Steve! I'm going to be in your area in the next couple weeks. I need to send you a pm


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2015)

The most impressive amplifier I've ever held in my hands.... just amazing !!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> That is an amazing looking amp Steve! I'm going to be in your area in the next couple weeks. I need to send you a pm




Sounds good Jason, unfortunately I still havent made progress on my truck but Id love to visit.. I still owe you a CD also.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> The most impressive amplifier I've ever held in my hands.... just amazing !!



Picked up my Prodigio and Prestigio from Fedex this morning as well Jeremy! The La Prima Trifecta at last!!!


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

How'd the sub turn out?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

It should be in my car is how it turned out! 



I want it so bad. Considering going full Sinfoni in my RS6
Caprico C89M mids
T25Ts
Unsure of mid because the 6.5 wont fit.
Caprico 250 sub
A Presto Ad-Lib
And Two Andantes


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So Bill what will you be selling from your shop to make THAT happen lol...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sub tested out A1! I was very happy with that, currently it is sitting in storage while Bill devises a plan to pry it from my hands..ha.

Beautiful sub, really had nice cone movement in free air state. Should be a fantastic sub.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

STOP TEASING ME!!!!!

And then earlier with the text and all....... ARGH! Gonna have to be honest with me when you size them up. You know I am a sucker for audio and if they are like leaps and bounds better...... well dont tell me then. LOL


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> So Bill what will you be selling from your shop to make THAT happen lol...


Nothing. It will be a while away. I keep tweeking the RS6 system and really enjoying the front stage. Yes the Sinfonis would sound better but I would only swap the mid and tweeter. The T25T is far superior to the Morel Elate but I do like the Elate mid and think the Sinfoni would be a bit more laid back which I would prefer. As for the mid-woofer for a 5.25 they really sound nice. Cant think of a 5.25 that I would prefer there as I have not tested any 5.25" speakers lately. 
That Sinfoni (I think) sub would blend excellent with whats in there and if I change the mids/tweeters but I cant drop $750 on a new one. I will just wait until Steve realizes he will never actually use the Sinfoni 250 and buy it for a dollar...... r trade a Mosconi remote for it! LMAO.

I am still debating between the Boston G5 that can be shipped Thursday or get Steves CDT instead. I guess tomorrow will be my answer as I am told Boston still has cones and if I can put a 4ohm cone into this DVC basket. If I can do that then its a no brainer as the Boston G5 is my all time favorite 10" subwoofer.
Steve says the CDT is even better and since I trust him thats the only reason I havent PayPald for the G5 yet thats also NIB.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Getting sick of having to log in every time I get on here now. Thats retarded, new owner issues perhaps..

Anyhow.. Bill ill just send you the CDT to play with and buy it if you like it. As for trades on the 250/sub module, that hurts man..lol.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL! Was yanking your chain man! Much love bro.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Sub tested out A1! I was very happy with that, currently it is sitting in storage while Bill devises a plan to pry it from my hands..ha.
> 
> Beautiful sub, really had nice cone movement in free air state. Should be a fantastic sub.


Great to hear, I'm glad I posted that auction link so it ended up in the right hands


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Catalyx said:


> Great to hear, I'm glad I posted that auction link so it ended up in the right hands




Yes!! Thank you very much for that bud, keep an eye open for any others as well! ha


----------



## Bilalicious (Feb 21, 2015)

have you shifted to a different thread Steve?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

No sir. I have been extremely busy with side work and the day/night job. I am currently awaiting to finalize my order for the Grabdioso Opus 3 way set of Sinfoni speakers. My truck was T-boned a few weeks ago also and hoping to get it back later this week. 

Congrats to you on your new Sinfoni speaker purchase, you will be blown away at how wonderful the Tempo speakers sound!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2016)

Those Tempo speakers look VERY nice.... really like them.

BTW... Steve, your upcoming system is going to be just CRAZY good... can't wait to se it come together.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Jeremy.. It has been a long time coming for sure. 

Really excited about it myself. Hoping to have some "me time" very soon to get on it.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2016)

:beerchug:


----------



## Bilalicious (Feb 21, 2015)

woaaah going the Grandioso way? nice nice 

T-boned?!! Sorry about your loss man.


----------

